# Partner Visa 309 submitted in 2018



## ghets (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello all,

I thought I would start a new thread for everyone who has submitted their application in 2018
I submitted mine at start of this year and early march I received an email asking to submit more documents. I completed uploading all the requested documents and emailed the dept to let them know. I also clicked on the magic button ‘all information has been provided’. My status is now showing as ‘further assessment’
I have received a reply to my email, but it is not from the same person who emailed to ask for further documents. This is what she replied ‘Thank you for your e-mail.
We have had occasion to access the additional information as per your advice below. We will continue to assess this application and advise immediately of the outcome.’
Has anyone received anything similar or know what this means?


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

ghets said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I thought I would start a new thread for everyone who has submitted their application in 2018
> I submitted mine at start of this year and early march I received an email asking to submit more documents. I completed uploading all the requested documents and emailed the dept to let them know. I also clicked on the magic button ‘all information has been provided’. My status is now showing as ‘further assessment’
> ...


Hi there, I applied for my wifes visa on 29th Jan 2018, it shows received currently. No CO Contact till date. Could you please share when you have submitted your Visa


----------



## ghets (Mar 21, 2018)

sandeshrego said:


> Hi there, I applied for my wifes visa on 29th Jan 2018, it shows received currently. No CO Contact till date. Could you please share when you have submitted your Visa


Hi, I submitted my application in the first week of Feb 2018, and on the same day I received an email to get my biometrics done within 28 days. After around 4 weeks, I received another email requesting for more information- s56. There was a list of what documents I needed to upload which included PCC and medicals. It also specified that I needed to upload these within 28 days.

I'm not sure whether the person who emailed me asking for more information is the CO or not, as they only have a 'position number' at the end of the email. Check your junk mail in case they have sent an email.

Goodluck with your application!


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

applied for 309/100 in 30 May 2017, received directly 100 in 1st week of April 2018.


----------



## ghets (Mar 21, 2018)

ghets said:


> Hi, I submitted my application in the first week of Feb 2018, and on the same day I received an email to get my biometrics done within 28 days. After around 4 weeks, I received another email requesting for more information- s56. There was a list of what documents I needed to upload which included PCC and medicals. It also specified that I needed to upload these within 28 days.
> 
> I'm not sure whether the person who emailed me asking for more information is the CO or not, as they only have a 'position number' at the end of the email. Check your junk mail in case they have sent an email.
> 
> Goodluck with your application!


I received my visa grant last week!


----------



## harsh_kate (Sep 22, 2018)

ghets said:


> I received my visa grant last week!



Congratulations. 

How long it took after the medical submitted.


----------



## bossabbx (Jun 1, 2017)

verynewuser said:


> applied for 309/100 in 30 May 2017, received directly 100 in 1st week of April 2018.


Hey bro,

Can you please share the list of documents that you attached with your application?


----------



## humboldt (May 6, 2015)

ghets said:


> I received my visa grant last week!


Congrats...so basically it took you a year for the process.
I submitted June last year and still no CO or any communication at the moment.
Any advise?


----------

